# GBB Enclosure Size



## ispectechular (May 22, 2020)

Is a 12x12x12 Exo Terra big enough for an adult female GBB? If not, what is your recommendations?


----------



## EpicEpic (May 22, 2020)

Yes it is.

Just make sure to remove the mesh lid for a plexiglass piece with drilled holes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TwiztedNinja (May 22, 2020)

I'd go a little bigger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Poonjab (May 22, 2020)

I’d personally advise against the exo-terra for your GBB. They are strictly a terrestrial T and should be kept accordingly. The issue with exo-terras for terrestrial T’s is that how the doors are positioned, they limit the amount of sub you can put in. This increases the height from substrate to lid, which can result in a nasty fall and ultimately death.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 22, 2020)

ispectechular said:


> Is a 12x12x12 Exo Terra big enough for an adult female GBB? If not, what is your recommendations?



Too tall, it's a terrestrial T.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 22, 2020)

Make your own glass enclosure, with awesome results, cheaper and better than a exo terra.


I can give you the glass panel measurements and a drawing scheme if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poonjab (May 22, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Make your own glass enclosure, with awesome results, cheaper and better than a exo terra.
> 
> 
> I can give you the glass panel measurements and a drawing scheme if you want.


I’ve made them myself. But post yours. Would like to view.


----------



## Dorifto (May 22, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> I’ve made them myself. But post yours. Would like to view.


One of these, I broke one during the change to my new house. These are 60x60x40 but I can make a drawing with any sizes. You can install 8cm fans on top without any issues too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 22, 2020)

@Dorifto I am strongly considering flying you in to make some enclosures for me when my spiderlings get bigger!! 

And please don't say it isn't necessary and you can give me the DIY guide....I can barely hammer a nail!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 22, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> @Dorifto I am strongly considering flying you in to make some enclosures for me when my spiderlings get bigger!!
> 
> And please don't say it isn't necessary and you can give me the DIY guide....I can barely hammer a nail!!


They were my first foam background enclosures   all the info I had to make them it's in my background tutorial thread.

It was more easy than it looks, trust me.


----------



## Dorifto (May 22, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> I’ve made them myself. But post yours. Would like to view.


Here you have the enclosure graphic scheme




You can see that in some point the values are not integer numbers, that mean that in those points there is a glass overlap. Ie bottom panel is 39'6x59'2 thats because it't glued to both sides (59'2+0'4+0'4=60 cm total) and the back panel (39'6+0'4=40).

The top Guide needs to be thicker than the bottom one, to slide first the door to the top guide and them in the bottom one. This way the extra milimeters of the top guide holds the glass. In my case top guide 1cm and the bottom one 0'5cm.

For ventilation you need to use a perforated aluminium panels, they are stronger and there is not any chance to the T could hang from them, hanging from one leg for example.

For gluing you need to use pet compatible silicone, like the ones for fish tanks... etc.


You can modify the hight, lenght wide etc, but you have to respect the decimals. Ie if you want a 40x40x40, you have to change the 59'2 lenght by 39'2... etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mellow (May 23, 2020)

12 to 15 inches is good for length and width but hight should definitely be less than 12 inches.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 23, 2020)

mellow said:


> 12 to 15 inches is good for length and width but hight should definitely be less than 12 inches.


Adult Female=5 inches

Substrate=2 inches

5 dls x 2 inch rule from sub to lid make up the remaining 10 inches

And that's without taking into account almost all GBB setups I've seen giving them a little more slack in this category because they aren't really "heavy bodied" t's, and considered "semi arboreal" by SOME because they are so nimble.

Just my .2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KaroKoenig (May 23, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> ...considered "semi arboreal"...


Sshhhh!!! There are members here who find those words offensive.


----------



## EpicEpic (May 23, 2020)

KaroKoenig said:


> Sshhhh!!! There are members here who find those words offensive.


Thats why its quoted. But almost every GBB setup I've seen doesn't really follow the 1.5-2x dls sub to lid rule of thumb


----------



## CJJon (May 23, 2020)

Here is one of mine. It isn't warped, the front door was cut wrong and it just looks that way. Needs cleaning but I hate destroying the webbing and he is in pre-molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 23, 2020)

This is my new set-up for my 2.5-3" Female coming in on Wednesday!

Kritter Keeper with a slice of buried wood hut as a hide, skewers as anchor points, cork bark at 45 degree angle with vines behind it and a ceramic water bowl on bone dry coco fibre sub!

Hope she likes it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dorifto (May 23, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> This is my new set-up for my 2.5-3" Female coming in on Wednesday!
> 
> Kritter Keeper with a slice of buried wood hut as a hide, skewers as anchor points, cork bark at 45 degree angle with vines behind it and a ceramic water bowl on bone dry coco fibre sub!
> 
> Hope she likes it


Better put the sticks in different angles and far from each one, this will give her better anchor points to web.


----------



## Dorifto (May 23, 2020)

PS: sorry I forgot, needs more substrate... Can not miss that phrase of course hahahahahaha

PS2: obviously is a joke, she will web everything and doesn't going to touch any substrate at all.


----------



## CJJon (May 23, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> This is my new set-up for my 2.5-3" Female coming in on Wednesday!
> 
> Kritter Keeper with a slice of buried wood hut as a hide, skewers as anchor points, cork bark at 45 degree angle with vines behind it and a ceramic water bowl on bone dry coco fibre sub!
> 
> Hope she likes it


Ditch the sticks. Just get some chunks of cork bark (even chunk up the one that is in there) and glue some leaves on them and place them randomly around buried a bit in the sub. Also, I doubt it will use the hide. I don't particularly like using wood, but you should be keeping it dry enough that mold probably won't be too much of an issue.

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 23, 2020)

CJJon said:


> Ditch the sticks. Just get some chunks of cork bark (even chunk up the one that is in there) and glue some leaves on them and place them randomly around buried a bit in the sub. Also, I doubt it will use the hide. I don't particularly like using wood, but you should be keeping it dry enough that mold probably won't be too much of an issue.


He wants mushrooms so i doubt that he is going to keep the substrate dry hahahahahaha.

Hey epic

Last day of mushrooms hahahaha for tomorrow are gone, live fast, die young 





Ps: no, I don't try any of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 23, 2020)

CJJon said:


> Ditch the sticks. Just get some chunks of cork bark (even chunk up the one that is in there) and glue some leaves on them and place them randomly around buried a bit in the sub. Also, I doubt it will use the hide. I don't particularly like using wood, but you should be keeping it dry enough that mold probably won't be too much of an issue.


Only went with that wood because its a dry species and Yep. Probably won't use it. But doesn't hurt to have one for now. Plus can use the top of it or use it as an anchor point (takes up no space the way I set it up). I like the cork bark at an angle. Gives it a place to crawl up/web and holds the vines behind it. If I can get some more cork bark soon ill dig some into the ground and ditch the sticks. If not ill move the sticks around. All going to get webbed up anyway lol


----------



## EpicEpic (May 23, 2020)

CJJon said:


> Ditch the sticks. Just get some chunks of cork bark (even chunk up the one that is in there) and glue some leaves on them and place them randomly around buried a bit in the sub. Also, I doubt it will use the hide. I don't particularly like using wood, but you should be keeping it dry enough that mold probably won't be too much of an issue.


@Dorifto Hahaha this guys assuming I have/know how to use a hot glue gun 

If I did...my genic wouldn't be putting all its moss in the water bowl every 2 hours 

Pass the mushrooms!

P.s. didn't see your buddy hiding under there haha nice shot


----------



## EpicEpic (May 24, 2020)

CJJon said:


> Ditch the sticks. Just get some chunks of cork bark (even chunk up the one that is in there) and glue some leaves on them and place them randomly around buried a bit in the sub. Also, I doubt it will use the hide. I don't particularly like using wood, but you should be keeping it dry enough that mold probably won't be too much of an issue.


@CJJon 

Took your advice. Wanted it to look more natural. Ditched the sticks. Bought a piece of cork and chunked it up into 5 or 6 pieces.

I also wanted to give it that "dry scrublands" look so I plucked the silk leaves off the vine.

Waddayathink?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 24, 2020)

They are gone...


----------



## EpicEpic (May 25, 2020)

@CJJon 
@viper69 

the plastic vines should be fine right? Take another look to make sure if you need to. They won't scratch or hurt its abdomen or anything right? Thanks all! 

I moved the chunks to around the sides...against the plastic to give it more free space. #thanksV

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJJon (May 25, 2020)

Looks good. Everything will soon be covered with a snow white blanket of webbing!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (May 25, 2020)

What @CJJon said

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 25, 2020)

Thank you fellas!! 

So much appreciation for y'all!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Dorifto (May 25, 2020)

We want to se the final results!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (May 25, 2020)

DOUBLE POST. PLEASE REMOVE. APOLOGIES.


----------



## EpicEpic (May 25, 2020)

This is for @Dorifto aka Toad from Mario Bros. as I'm sure the rest of you are sick of seeing my green bottle blue-less setup!

It's starting to feel like an imaginary girlfriend but I SWEAR she will be arriving on Wednesday! 

P.S. I'm no Dorifto. This is as DIY as I get. I'm also getting a M. robustum sling with that order and after fixing this 5 different times. I'm REALLY looking forward to just filling up an AMAC with substrate, a corkbark, and a starter burrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 25, 2020)

I meant with the T!!!

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Dorifto (May 25, 2020)

The evolution of the enclosure, with the T inside, a little time lapse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

